# Авиация > Матчасть >  Фото МиГ-25П с "орлом" подскажите принадлежность

## Intruder

На общее обозрение две фото МиГ-25П
Подскажите пожалуйста принадлежность к полку по эмблеме

----------


## cumulus

Небольшое уточнене. На фото или ПД , или ПДС.
Скорее всего где то в России.

----------


## Intruder

По данным формуляра это ранний в-т МиГ-25П с доработками АРЗ
Меня интетесует принадлежность к конкретному иап по эмблеме.

----------


## C-22

Если есть формуляр то там должен быть номер в/ч...

----------


## Intruder

там остатки от формуляра.....
первый лист и остальное пустые страницы

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Хм... Единственная оставшаяся (если ещё не распилили) спарка в Котласе точь в точь повторяет рисунки на указанных выше снимках. Абсолютно тот же орел, та же миговская эмблема на ВЗ, и тот же триколор на РН... На чб-фотках 25-х в Котласе таких эмблем я не видел, а спарки им также доставались и из Мончегорска... Поэтому хз, чьи это самолеты. Надо будет попросить заглянуть в формуляр, если он остался... Заинтересовало самого... Г-н Усов, это Вы под ником? Авторство на фотках указано... Эти фотки тоже хз, в полку ли снято или на бхр... Ржев? Нижний Тагил?

----------


## An-Z

...не Ржев, однозначно!

----------


## Intruder

Хм... Единственная оставшаяся (если ещё не распилили) спарка в Котласе точь в точь повторяет рисунки на указанных выше снимках. Абсолютно тот же орел, та же миговская эмблема на ВЗ, и тот же триколор на РН... На чб-фотках 25-х в Котласе таких эмблем я не видел, а спарки им также доставались и из Мончегорска... Поэтому хз, чьи это самолеты. Надо будет попросить заглянуть в формуляр, если он остался... Заинтересовало самого... Г-н Усов, это Вы под ником? Авторство на фотках указано... Эти фотки тоже хз, в полку ли снято или на бхр... Ржев? Нижний Тагил?[/QUOTE]

Александр привет!  Снято на БХ в Н-Тагиле.  Фото конечно мои....

----------


## николай-78

чтобы не путаться ПД отличается от ПДС: ОТСУТСТВИЕМ ПЕРЕДНЕЙ радиопрозрачной ПИЛОТКИ НА ПРАВОМ КИЛЕ /спасибо человеку с модельного сайта, выкопал у спецов Запорожья это отличие. Но пилотки отсутстуют и на П - экспортных, но там другая носовая часть.

----------


## slava074

> На общее обозрение две фото МиГ-25П
> Подскажите пожалуйста принадлежность к полку по эмблеме


Котласский иап имени Ленинского комсомола.Ком АЭ подполковник Симонов А.Л. рисовал старший лётчик Мирошниченко Игорь 1992 год

----------


## Intruder

> Котласский иап имени Ленинского комсомола.Ком АЭ подполковник Симонов А.Л. рисовал старший лётчик Мирошниченко Игорь 1992 год


Cлава БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! Наконец-то прояснилась ситуация......
Эти самоли стояли на БХАТ в Н-Тагиле затем на АРЗ и утилизация.
А не подскажите № иап и условный номер. на момент этого творчества....

----------


## николай-78

Информаация от тогоже Славы Савватия-Котлас: летая на Миг-25 445иап или в/ч06984, мне кинул на почту сюда не успел.

----------


## Intruder

> Информаация от тогоже Славы Савватия-Котлас: летая на Миг-25 445иап или в/ч06984, мне кинул на почту сюда не успел.


Привет Николай! Мои фотки как я понял Вы получили.
Привет Славе и вопрос на ЗАСЫПКУ "Сколько машин имели этого орла?"

----------


## slava074

> Привет Николай! Мои фотки как я понял Вы получили.
> Привет Славе и вопрос на ЗАСЫПКУ "Сколько машин имели этого орла?"


445 иап имени Ленинского комсомола в\ч 06984
Орла имели не больше 12 бортов - АЭ п\п-ка Симонова ( точно сказать не могу..давненько было). В своей АЭ я это не приветствовал, да и художников не было...:)). Все ПДС, через год туда же гоняли Хотиловцы чистые ПД, практически с завода ( они крайние получали ПД в Нижнем)

----------


## Intruder

> Информаация от тогоже Славы Савватия-Котлас: летая на Миг-25 445иап или в/ч06984, мне кинул на почту сюда не успел.


Для Николая!
В дополнение к фотографиям еще МиГ-25пдс

----------


## николай-78

мне бы хотелось увидеть 25ПД и особенно самолеты с большим передним щитком колеса и самое главное не "спарку".

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вот это новость! Хочу ещё раз отметить, что в самом Котласе в музее, альбомах и в тех личных архивах, что нам удалось поднять - НЕТ фоток 25-х с орлами... Это при том, что они, получается, были нанесены на целой эскадре... В общем, я приятно удивлен, надо будет поспрашивать ещё...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Для Николая!
> В дополнение к фотографиям еще МиГ-25пдс


Вот тут я не понял. В посте №9 написано:чтобы не путаться ПД отличается от ПДС: ОТСУТСТВИЕМ ПЕРЕДНЕЙ радиопрозрачной ПИЛОТКИ НА ПРАВОМ КИЛЕ. Т. е. у ПД  нет радиопрозрачной части на передней кромке правого киля. Мы это видим на этих фото, но написано ПДС. Как это понимать?

----------


## Intruder

> мне бы хотелось увидеть 25ПД и особенно самолеты с большим передним щитком колеса и самое главное не "спарку".


Вот ПД с хвоста , а фото спарок я на этом посте не выкладывал....

----------


## Intruder

По просьбе Николая!
Передняя стойка в-та ПД с большим щитком

----------


## Intruder

> Вот тут я не понял. В посте №9 написано:чтобы не путаться ПД отличается от ПДС: ОТСУТСТВИЕМ ПЕРЕДНЕЙ радиопрозрачной ПИЛОТКИ НА ПРАВОМ КИЛЕ. Т. е. у ПД  нет радиопрозрачной части на передней кромке правого киля. Мы это видим на этих фото, но написано ПДС. Как это понимать?


Читайте ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО!!!!!
ПД  ОТСУТСТВИЕМ ПЕРЕДНЕЙ радиопрозрачной ПИЛОТКИ НА ПРАВОМ КИЛЕ.
ПДС  в конфигурации как на фото правого киля.

----------


## николай-78

> По просьбе Николая!
> Передняя стойка в-та ПД с большим щитком


Я ничего на фото не разобрал, моя версия щитка такая. Фото не мои, у кого-то повзаимствованы.

----------


## николай-78

У самолетов с таким большим щитком  на фюзеляже не 3 щитка, а 1-передний, значит вы выложили что-то нето. Вообще я плохо разбираюсь в 25-х,не моя тема.

----------


## Intruder

Для Николая!  
Пороюсь еще у себя. Из более чем 300 негативов МиГ-25-х что-то да есть!  Но не быстро........
С Уважением,
PS  А аськи у Вас нет?  Если есть то черкните по электронке 
uvn125@rambler.ru

----------


## Intruder

Для Николая! 
Правая пилотка киля МиГ-25пд "т.н. "банан".

----------


## korfu

> мне бы хотелось увидеть 25ПД и особенно самолеты с большим передним щитком колеса и самое главное не "спарку".


Их есть у меня:


Только напомню, что большой щиток передней стойки шасси не является однозначным  отличием ПД - на первых сериях ПД щитки были такие же, как и у П(ПДС):

----------


## FLOGGER

> большой щиток передней стойки шасси не является однозначным  отличием ПД - на первых сериях ПД щитки были такие же, как и у П(ПДС):


Спасибо, буду знать. Не знал.

----------


## николай-78

Спасибо за фото-первый раз на форумах конкретный ответ на кокретный вопрос, без смакования и осмысления, а также вывертывания и выноса мозга. УВАЖАЮ!!

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо, буду знать. Не знал.


Как я и говорю- ни кто не читает что написано.

----------


## николай-78

Выходит так что ПД в музеях -НЕТ

----------


## Intruder

А вот интересно очень... Сколько МиГ-25пд выпущено на з-де 21? И период производства... В инете гуляют самые невероятные цифры

----------


## FLOGGER

> Выходит так что ПД в музеях -НЕТ


Почему?........

----------


## Intruder

> Выходит так что ПД в музеях -НЕТ


Как правило в музеи попадали ранние в-ты П или "выжатые по ресурсу" в-ты ПДС, а в-ты ПД тащили службу практически до коца "славного ПВО". Поэтому их не много в музеях, но они есть......

----------


## николай-78

А визуализацию по постам №32 и 33 в студию....
Я прикидываю полка 4 т.е.  примерно 150 самолетов

----------


## FLOGGER

> А визуализацию по постам №32  в студию....


Это как понять? "Визуализацию" *чего?*

----------


## AndyK

> Это как понять? "Визуализацию" *чего?*


Фотоподтверждения  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

> Это как понять? "Визуализацию" *чего?*


СЛОВА: ПОЧЕМУ?......

----------


## Intruder

> А визуализацию по постам №32 и 33 в студию....
> Я прикидываю полка 4 т.е.  примерно 150 самолетов


Т.е. вариантов ПД по Вашему предположению выпущено ок 150 экз, тогда как согласовать, что на БХАТ у нас были 147 экз ПД. А куда делись Запорожские? Ведь это целый иап. На БХАТ они не попали.......

----------


## николай-78

на момент распада СССР-ПД находились на иап на аэродромах аэродромах: Кричев,Хотилово,Семипалати  нск-12, Актепе-24 и куда-то кинули-распределили ГДР-Финов/знаю были в Хотилово/. Кроме того- Савастлейка-до аэ, Алжир. Несколько машин на АРЗ Насосная. Возможно гдето - где были ПДС, было по нсколько ПД.
Хотя в одном из полков естественную убыль ПДС компенсировали Миг-23М-Барановичи:80г-3аэ-25ПДС;90г-2аэ-23М и 1/3-я/аэ-ПДС

----------


## Intruder

> на момент распада СССР-ПД находились на иап на аэродромах аэродромах: Кричев,Хотилово,Семипалати  нск-12, Актепе-24 и куда-то кинули-распределили ГДР-Финов/знаю были в Хотилово/. Кроме того- Савастлейка-до аэ, Алжир. Несколько машин на АРЗ Насосная. Возможно гдето - где были ПДС, было по нсколько ПД.
> Хотя в одном из полков естественную убыль ПДС компенсировали Миг-23М-Барановичи:80г-3аэ-25ПДС;90г-2аэ-23М и 1/3-я/аэ-ПДС


Принято..... но не просчитано. Похоже ПД из Финова тоже были на БХАТ...    А не подскажите условный номер иап в Мокрой?

----------


## николай-78

738иап:Мокрая_Сарышаган_Семи  палатинск Попали 12ПД-Семск,24ПД-Актепе

----------


## FLOGGER

> СЛОВА: ПОЧЕМУ?......


А как можно "визуализировать" слово *почему?* Объясните, пожалуйста. Вот я его выделил жирным шрифтом, теперь "визуализировал"?
 А, заодно, и как его фотоподтвердить?

----------


## николай-78

> Почему?........


А ЭТО О ЧЕМ??

----------


## Robertus

Вопрос: Как действует система катапультирования мигом-25РУ?
1. Процесс выступан инициатором инструктором? В первом шаге выходит кресло ученика а вскоре кресло инструктора.
2. Кресла не мая соединения. Инструктор не может пустить в ход своего кресла прежде чем не уйдёт кресло ученика.
3. Другая основа действия? 

Конкретный дело идёт мне об это, разве кресла как-нибудь совместный в систему, такую, что пилот с задней кабины необязательно тянуть за ручку. кресла. Стоит только, что потянет тот с первой а заднее кресло сам уйдёт сначала а потом передний.
Или... пилот с передней кабины распоряжается голосовое "второй катапультируйся" и лишь когда второй катапультируется то переднее кресло действует на потянутие ручки.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А ЭТО О ЧЕМ??


А Вы посмотрите посты №30 и 32.

----------


## николай-78

> А Вы посмотрите посты №30 и 32.


ТУПОЙ И ЕЩЕ ТУПЕЕ- что смотреть

----------


## kfmut

> А Вы посмотрите посты №30 и 32.


Щас вас суровые админы за оффтопик наказывать будут ;-)

николай-78, вроде бы, достаточно понятно попросил вас с  Intruder'ом указать в каких музеях находятся заводские МиГ-25ПД и если возможно, подтвердить это фотографиями.

*николай-78*, крайняя фраза тянет на нарушение правил, а с этим здесь строго...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Щас вас суровые админы за оффтопик наказывать будут ;-)


И правильно сделают.



> николай-78, вроде бы, достаточно понятно попросил вас с  Intruder'ом указать в каких музеях находятся заводские МиГ-25ПД и если возможно, подтвердить это фотографиями.


Я что-то не заметил такой просьбы. Наоборот, я спросил, на основании чего он сделал вывод, что в музеях не МИГ-25ПД?



> *николай-78*, крайняя фраза тянет на нарушение правил, а с этим здесь строго...





> ТУПОЙ И ЕЩЕ ТУПЕЕ- что смотреть


В зеркало смотреть.

----------


## kfmut

> на основании чего он сделал вывод, что в музеях нет МИГ-25ПД?


Какая разница, не проще ли просто опровергнуть соответствующей фотографией? :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не  очень понимаю, kfmut, зачем Вам-то  это надо? Видимо, у вас какие-то проблемы с восприятием вопроса. (Я уж очень сильно прошу прощения у админов, мне и самому уже это надоело). Объясняю *еще раз: Я НЕ  ОТВЕРГАЮ УТВЕРЖДЕНИЯ ОБ ОТСУТСТВИИ МИГ-25ПД В МУЗЕЯХ.* Я только спросил, *на основании чего* сделано это утверждение? *ЧТО* еще я должен доказывать (или "визуализировать", если по-научному)?
Вообще, на форумах, (и  на нашем тоже) по умолчанию принято, что обычно у человека *утверждающего* что-либо, спрашивают подтверждение (если не упомянуто ИМХО) своих слов, а не наоборот. 
Я на этом заканчиваю, а вы можете продолжать

----------


## kfmut

детский сад...

----------


## Intruder

Уважаемые Господа!!!!  А по п.31 кто-нибудь прольет свет a?

----------


## Intruder

По поводу наличия в-та ПД, или его отсутствия в музеях.......  ГОСПОДА  НУЖНО ПРОСТО ПЕРЕЛОПАТИТЬ ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ В СЕТИ ФОТО. ИХ все-таки не так много.....

----------


## Intruder

> 738иап:Мокрая_Сарышаган_Семи  палатинск Попали 12ПД-Семск,24ПД-Актепе


Николай! Смотри мой профиль. Выложил фото МиГ-25пд и МиГ-25пдс....
Смотри и сравнивай.....

----------


## николай-78

> Николай! Смотри мой профиль. Выложил фото МиГ-25пд и МиГ-25пдс....
> Смотри и сравнивай.....


 вид на СВЗ спереди самолета 25ПД-можно организовать, и фото ПД с большим щитком тоже. У них в основании киля, что-то выпуклое.

----------


## Intruder

> вид на СВЗ спереди самолета 25ПД-можно организовать, и фото ПД с большим щитком тоже. У них в основании киля, что-то выпуклое.


С впутренней стороны килей чт-ли?

----------


## Limonad Joy

> на момент распада СССР-ПД находились на иап на аэродромах аэродромах: Кричев,Хотилово,Семипалати  нск-12, Актепе-24 и куда-то кинули-распределили ГДР-Финов/знаю были в Хотилово/. Кроме того- Савастлейка-до аэ, Алжир. Несколько машин на АРЗ Насосная. Возможно гдето - где были ПДС, было по нсколько ПД.
> Хотя в одном из полков естественную убыль ПДС компенсировали Миг-23М-Барановичи:80г-3аэ-25ПДС;90г-2аэ-23М и 1/3-я/аэ-ПДС


В 1993 году был расформирован 933 ИАП ПВО СССР(так он до развала назывался),базировавшийся в Днепропетровске, на вооружении которого состояли МиГ-25ПД/ПДС.

----------


## Intruder

По этому полку инфы не много, а вот по АРЗ в Днепре у меня совсем ничего нет,,,,,,,,

----------


## Limonad Joy

У меня отец проработал в Днепропетровском АРЗ инженером 43 года, начиная с МиГ-15 и заканчивая МиГ-25ми. Я на этом заводе скромно поработал два месяца, а в 933 полку служила у меня сестра. Полк самый что есть( точнее был) настоящий.

----------


## Intruder

> У меня отец проработал в Днепропетровском АРЗ инженером 43 года, начиная с МиГ-15 и заканчивая МиГ-25ми. Я на этом заводе скромно поработал два месяца, а в 933 полку служила у меня сестра. Полк самый что есть( точнее был) настоящий.


О Днепропетровском иап много наслышаны......   А вот по АРЗ получается, что он вероятно начинался с ПАРМа, как и Н-Тагильский АРЗ.
Не могли-бы Вы уточнить пожалуйста: ремонтом каких машин занимался завод между МиГ-15 и МиГ-25.
С Уважением,

----------


## Limonad Joy

Да пожалуйста; МиГ-15бис, МиГ-15ути,МиГ-17ф,МиГ-17ПФ, МиГ-19ПМ(МиГ-19С Отец не помнит), Як-28ПМ, Су-15ТМ, МиГ-23 какие точно тоже не помнит, но когда я там был, мне почудился МЛД, ну и МиГ-25 всех модификаций. Отец сказал, что из экспортных машин были только "спарки". После развала Союза, заводу стало совсем тяжело и у них на ремонте были и... Як-52е и Ми-2, а потом и это не помогло.

----------


## Intruder

Все так-же как и в Н-Тагиле, только с разницей что зовод загрузили вместо рнмонта УТИЛИЗАЦИЯ  Пробовали ремонт Як-18Т и Як-52 но не вытянули......

----------


## Limonad Joy

Закончилось все так же, как и началось. До войны там было какое то паравозное депо или что то вроде того, потом точно не знаю, толи наш аэродром, а потом немецкий( на котором кстати Хартман был (документального подтверждения не имею, но слышал от разных людей)), от которого до сих пор сохранились остатки инфраструктуры( в том числе канализация( даже кирпич и тот немецкий), которой пользовались до тех пор, пока часть не расформировали. Потом снова наш аэродром, военный городок и вместо этого паровозного чего то-АРЗ. А когда Союз развалился, часть расформировали, завод закрыли(всю оснастку на металлолом составами повывозили), но что бы цеха не пустовали, организовали ремонт железнодорожных путеремонтных машин( и смех и слезы). А ВПП была общая и для полка и для завода и для гражданского аэропорта. Сейчас, о том, что там когда то была воинская часть, напоминает при вьезде в бывший военный городок, постамент с МиГ-19ПМ.
П.С. Я тогда подростком был, в школе еще учился и вот на летние каникулы между 10 и 11 классом, отец меня устроил к себе на завод, на пару месяцев. Выписали временный пропуск и...не полный рабочий день(так как не совершеннолетний). Работать, это наверное громко сказано( что может подросток?)-курочил неисправные блоки РЭО , здавал на склад и там же получал новые(вот и все). Так вот, запомнился мне тогда именной МиГ-25 "Борис Сафонов", я тогда еще еле уговорил начальника цеха, чтоб пустил в кабину "посидеть" :Smile: Вот такое настальджи.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Так вот, запомнился мне тогда именной МиГ-25 "Борис Сафонов"


Небезивестная именная спарка №94 из Мончегорска, "двойник" МиГа-31, в 92 году попала на ремонт и надписи закрасили (по инф. С.Пазынича, М-Хобби № 3 (37) 2002 г.), позднее потеряна в катастрофе Ёлкин-Плавуцкий при взлете из Мончегорска в Котлас (подлом стойки, выкатывание, оторвало кабину, Плавуцкий погиб).

----------


## Limonad Joy

Давно это конечно было, плюс был я зеленым, но мне помнится ПД "именной", а не спарка. Хотя может чего запамятовал...

----------


## Intruder

Алексадр привет!
А заводских номеров спарок случайно нет?  Я тут раскопал информационный колондайк по утилизированным МиГ-23 и МиГ-25 в том числе и ПУ.  Хотелось-бы сравнить.....

----------


## Intruder

> Давно это конечно было, плюс был я зеленым, но мне помнится ПД "именной", а не спарка. Хотя может чего запамятовал...


Отдельное спасибо "Лимонадному Джо" за инфу по АРЗ в Днепре......  номер АРЗ-бы и условное обозначение в личку....

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Алексадр привет!
> А заводских номеров спарок случайно нет?  Я тут раскопал информационный колондайк по утилизированным МиГ-23 и МиГ-25 в том числе и ПУ.  Хотелось-бы сравнить.....


Не, я тут ничем блеснуть особо не могу. Только штучно из тех мест, где был рядом с самолетом и залезал в ниши поискать шильдики... (25-е МиГи в таблицу не сводил, всё лежит вразнобой)....

----------


## Limonad Joy

Intruder, да не за что. Попробую вечерком у отца узнать.

----------


## Intruder

> Не, я тут ничем блеснуть особо не могу. Только штучно из тех мест, где был рядом с самолетом и залезал в ниши поискать шильдики... (25-е МиГи в таблицу не сводил, всё лежит вразнобой)....


Саша, а что интересует по Б-Савино?  У меня не так много есть, а кусочек ты видел при встрече.....

----------


## Limonad Joy

На счет АРЗ уточнил, что в конце августа 1941 года, была создана в.ч. 21915 и был это ремпоезд, который был организован в Клайпеде, который прошел всю войну и награжден боевым "Красным Знаменем" и орденом "Красной Звезды" и где то с 1957 года обосновался в Днепропетровске. С октября 1960 года стал именоваться в.ч.34539 и только в конце 70х получил статус АРЗ.

----------


## Limonad Joy

В 1991 году, было 50ти летие завода и руководство провело небольшое празднование юбилея, провели так сказать день открытых дверей, выставили на показ самолеты, выступление парашютистов, "учебный" бой пары Л-29, а так же смотр СЛА. Правда погодка слегка огорчила.

----------


## Intruder

> В 1991 году, было 50ти летие завода и руководство провело небольшое празднование юбилея, провели так сказать день открытых дверей, выставили на показ самолеты, выступление парашютистов, "учебный" бой пары Л-29, а так же смотр СЛА. Правда погодка слегка огорчила.


Спасибо за внимание и помощь!
Снимок хорош тем, что строевой.  А вот № АРЗ какой был?  Например в Н-Тагиле был АРЗ№ 802

----------


## cumulus

> В 1993 году был расформирован 933 ИАП ПВО СССР(так он до развала назывался),базировавшийся в Днепропетровске, на вооружении которого состояли МиГ-25ПД/ПДС.


Джентльмэны! Специально уточнил у однополчан по поводу МиГ-25ПД...так вот, 933ИАП в Днепропетровске их никогда не имел и из других полков не получал. Были только П, в последствии переделанные в ПДС.

----------


## Limonad Joy

Значит немного ошибся( на счет ПД), мне же тогда 16 лет было.
Intruder, ответил в личку.

----------


## AndyK

Я думаю номер завода не одному Intruder-у интересен  :Smile:  Это такой супер-пупер секрет, не подлежащий публичной огласке?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Limonad Joy

Да в принципе уже думаю не секрет- 805
 :Wink:

----------


## AndyK

> Да в принципе уже думаю не секрет- 805


Спасибо!
Я тоже так думаю, какой уж тут "секрет" в номере расформированного завода, когда номера ныне существующих открыто публикуются в СМИ, а некоторые (например, 121 АРЗ в Кубинке, 275 АРЗ в Краснодаре) имеют собственные сайты?

----------


## Intruder

> Джентльмэны! Специально уточнил у однополчан по поводу МиГ-25ПД...так вот, 933ИАП в Днепропетровске их никогда не имел и из других полков не получал. Были только П, в последствии переделанные в ПДС.


СПАСИБО УВАЖАЕМЫЙ!
Корректировку уже внес в базу данных.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да в принципе уже думаю не секрет- 805


Да я думаю, что и раньше номер з-да не был секретом. Например, известный з-д в Пушкине всем был известен как "двадцатка". Никакого секрета и в 70-е не было.

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Да я думаю, что и раньше номер з-да не был секретом. Например, известный з-д в Пушкине всем был известен как "двадцатка". Никакого секрета и в 70-е не было.


Я уточнял, секрет еще тот был. :Cool:  Тогда только говорили в.ч. такая то, но номер :Eek: ......тшшшш
Меня вообще поразил на повал идиотизм с секретностью(как раз в тему с МиГ-25), когда в каком то номере журнала Моделист Конструктор, на последней странице обложки был фоторепортаж с какой то выставки стендового моделизма. И вообщем фото модели, а снизу подпись; к примеру Р-38 "Лайтнинг", или Ил-2 Советский штурмовик. И очередное фото, где красуется модель МиГ-25, коментарий-модель советского сверхзвукового перехватчика...и все. Вот таки дела :Smile:

----------


## Intruder

> Я уточнял, секрет еще тот был. Тогда только говорили в.ч. такая то, но номер......тшшшш
> Меня вообще поразил на повал идиотизм с секретностью(как раз в тему с МиГ-25), когда в каком то номере журнала Моделист Конструктор, на последней странице обложки был фоторепортаж с какой то выставки стендового моделизма. И вообщем фото модели, а снизу подпись; к примеру Р-38 "Лайтнинг", или Ил-2 Советский штурмовик. И очередное фото, где красуется модель МиГ-25, коментарий-модель советского сверхзвукового перехватчика...и все. Вот таки дела


К великому сожалению тот кого "подняли" на этом МАРАЗМЕ и ОЧКОВТИРАТЕЛЬСТВЕ сегодня "очень уважаемые люди"......  Да хай на них :Smile:   По АРЗ -   доработоки до МиГ-25ПДС по моим данным выполнялись на АРЗ в Насосной. А Запорожье разве к этому не имело отношения?  У них же тоже был  ремонт МиГ-25П.

----------


## Limonad Joy

В Запорожье были МиГ-25, а вот какие не знаю. Проще спросить тех, кто в "МиГ-ремонте" Запорожском работает или работал. Когда то их ПУ видел.

----------


## muk33

> В Запорожье были МиГ-25, а вот какие не знаю. Проще спросить тех, кто в "МиГ-ремонте" Запорожском работает или работал. Когда то их ПУ видел.


Именно из Запорожья в 90-91 году Т.Салахутдинов (ныне летчик-испытатель ЭМЗ) пригнал в Ахтубинск борт 72 - единственный, находящийся сейчас в летном состоянии в России МиГ-25ПД. Так что - ПД

----------


## Intruder

> Именно из Запорожья в 90-91 году Т.Салахутдинов (ныне летчик-испытатель ЭМЗ) пригнал в Ахтубинск борт 72 - единственный, находящийся сейчас в летном состоянии в России МиГ-25ПД. Так что - ПД


Cпасибо за инфу! Но у меня вопрос другого плана.....  Запорожье выполняло-ли доработки МиГ-25п до уровня пдс, или занималось текущим ремонтом МиГ-25пд и спарок.

----------


## korfu

> Cпасибо за инфу! Но у меня вопрос другого плана.....  Запорожье выполняло-ли доработки МиГ-25п до уровня пдс, или занималось текущим ремонтом МиГ-25пд и спарок.


В Запорожье доработка Миг-25П В ПДС не производилась. На тот момент, по-моему, завод в основном производил ремонт Як-28, в последствии перешли и на Миг-25. Доработка П в ПДС производилась в Насосной  и вроде в Днепропетровске (просьба к Limonad Joy уточнить сей факт)
По Запорожскому полку: 738 ИАП аэ. Мокрая. В 1982 начал перевооружаться с Як-28П на Миг-25ПД. Матчасть получали прямо с завода. Надо отметить, что полк получил последние Миг-25ПД, выпущенные в Горьком.

----------


## Intruder

> В Запорожье доработка Миг-25П В ПДС не производилась. На тот момент, по-моему, завод в основном производил ремонт Як-28, в последствии перешли и на Миг-25. Доработка П в ПДС производилась в Насосной  и вроде в Днепропетровске (просьба к Limonad Joy уточнить сей факт)
> По Запорожскому полку: 738 ИАП аэ. Мокрая. В 1982 начал перевооружаться с Як-28П на Миг-25ПД. Матчасть получали прямо с завода. Надо отметить, что полк получил последние Миг-25ПД, выпущенные в Горьком.


Е-мае.... Получается, что в Сары-Шагане весной я видел   крайние МиГ-25ПД.  Обошлись с ними (я имею ввиду МиГи) не лучшим образом. Да и с ЛС из Мокрой то же.

----------


## F_42

Приветствую участников! Отдельный привет *korfu* и *cumulus*, т.к. уже знакомы виртуально! Немножко ориентируюсь в данной теме, т.к. 10 лет плотно юзал МиГ-25ПДС (1987-1996) и полтора месяца (май-июнь 1991 года) Запорожские МиГ-25ПД в Сары-Шагане. 
Для начала пара-тройка уточнений:
- МиГ-25П дорабатывался в ПДС двумя заводами - Насосная и Днепр.
- 933 ИАП был расформирован не в 1993, как здесь говорилось, а в конце 1996 года. В 1993 году он только получил дополнительно в свой состав Васильковские машины. Крайние борта ушли из Днепра в Запорожье 10 декабря 1996 года. 
- насчет "пилоток" на правом киле - история очень мутная. Хорошо бы узнать у изготовителя. Все ПД, а также экспортные П шли без передней части "пилотки". Судя по всему, изначально планировалась установка радиопрозрачного передка для исключения затенения диаграммы направленности антенн старой системы опознавания СРО-2, которая находилась в составе АФС "Пион-3Н" и размещалась в "баклажане" на задней стороне "пилотки". Опыт эксплуатации, видимо, снял этот вопрос и новые машины с завода шли уже без этого прибамбаса. Возможен и другой вариант - изначально что-то, из антенного оборудования, планировалось для установки "в процессе" , так сказать перспективная наработка "только для своих". Поэтому на Ливийских "П" место под неё сразу было исключено.
- В Алжире и Ираке были ПД, под С-25-40 (упрощенного образца). Насчет Сирии точно не знаю "П" или "ПД", скорее всего - "П". Ливия, из-за санкций, тоже скорее всего не успела модернизировать свои "П" со "Смерчами".
- "Длинный" щиток передней стойки пошел на поздней серии ПД, также как и на последнем из "семейства 25-х" МиГ-25БМ - часть с "коротким", часть с "длинным".
- несколько Финовских (ГСВГ) машин (три-четыре, вроде) были в составе 738 ИАП (Запорожье).
Что ещё смогу вспомнить - с удовольствием поделюсь.
Всем здоровья. С уважением.

----------


## Intruder

> Приветствую участников! Отдельный привет *korfu* и *cumulus*, т.к. уже знакомы виртуально! Немножко ориентируюсь в данной теме, т.к. 10 лет плотно юзал МиГ-25ПДС (1987-1996) и полтора месяца (май-июнь 1991 года) Запорожские МиГ-25ПД в Сары-Шагане. 
> Для начала пара-тройка уточнений:
> - МиГ-25П дорабатывался в ПДС двумя заводами - Насосная и Днепр.
> - 933 ИАП был расформирован не в 1993, как здесь говорилось, а в конце 1996 года. В 1993 году он только получил дополнительно в свой состав Васильковские машины. Крайние борта ушли из Днепра в Запорожье 10 декабря 1996 года. 
> - насчет "пилоток" на правом киле - история очень мутная. Хорошо бы узнать у изготовителя. Все ПД, а также экспортные П шли без передней части "пилотки". Судя по всему, изначально планировалась установка радиопрозрачного передка для исключения затенения диаграммы направленности антенн старой системы опознавания СРО-2, которая находилась в составе АФС "Пион-3Н" и размещалась в "баклажане" на задней стороне "пилотки". Опыт эксплуатации, видимо, снял этот вопрос и новые машины с завода шли уже без этого прибамбаса. Возможен и другой вариант - изначально что-то, из антенного оборудования, планировалось для установки "в процессе" , так сказать перспективная наработка. Поэтому на Ливийских "П" место под неё сразу было исключено.
> - В Алжире и Ираке были ПД, под С-25-40 (упрощенного образца). Насчет Сирии точно не знаю "П" или "ПД", скорее всего - "П". Ливия, из-за санкций, тоже скорее всего не успела модернизировать свои "П" со "Смерчами".
> - "Длинный" щиток передней стойки пошел на поздней серии ПД, также как и на последнем из "семейства 25-х" МиГ-25БМ - часть с "коротким", часть с "длинным".
> - несколько Финовских (ГСВГ) машин (три-четыре, вроде) были в составе 738 ИАП (Запорожье).
> Что ещё смогу вспомнить - с удовольствием поделюсь.
> Всем здоровья. С уважением.


Для F 42
Посмотрите мои альбомы по ПДС и ПД. А в целом большой РЕСПЕКТ за дополнение. :Biggrin:

----------


## F_42

Спасибо, посмотрел. Вообще-то 25-й, именно в варианте перехватчика, по сравнению с РБ или даже тем же МиГ-23, оставил после себя не так уж и много качественных фотографий. Увы...

----------


## Limonad Joy

Korfu, да действительно ДАРЗ доробатывал МиГ-25П в МиГ-25ПДС. Отец еще тогда премию какую то получил и грамоту от Устинова, как раз связано это было с доработкой 25х. Много было экспортных машин, но это все были ПУ. Запомнились ливийские, индийские и помоему иракские машины.
F-42, официально да, где то или в конце 96 или вообще в 97, но реально его не стало или в конце 92 или в начале 93(отец утверждает, что это 92 год, а я, что 93), разлетелись в разные стороны.
П.С. Где то у меня еще были фото с празднества 50тилетия АРЗ, там и 25е(ПУ и тот же ПДС, что я выкладывал)  и 23е( не МЛД. толи МФ, толи МЛ, я в них не особо), и Су-15ТМ.

----------


## F_42

> Korfu, да действительно ДАРЗ доробатывал МиГ-25П в МиГ-25ПДС. Отец еще тогда премию какую то получил и грамоту от Устинова, как раз связано это было с доработкой 25х. Много было экспортных машин, но это все были ПУ. Запомнились ливийские, индийские и помоему иракские машины.
> F-42, официально да, где то или в конце 96 или вообще в 97, но реально его не стало или в конце 92 или в начале 93(отец утверждает, что это 92 год, а я, что 93), разлетелись в разные стороны.
> П.С. Где то у меня еще были фото с празднества 50тилетия АРЗ, там и 25е(ПУ и тот же ПДС, что я выкладывал)  и 23е( не МЛД. толи МФ, толи МЛ, я в них не особо), и Су-15ТМ.


Извините, но у Вас неверная информация. Насчёт смерти 933 ИАП "в конце 92 или начале 93" могу крепко поспорить, т.к. сам служил в этом полку до "самого звонка". В 92 и 93, и даже в 1996 году полк еще летал и стоял на БД. Могу выложить фото с БД, снятое в мае 96 года. Директива о расформировании была объявлена 13 мая 1996 года, и ещё полгода часть машин готовилась к перелёту на ЗАРЗ, часть машин разбиралась "на дрова". Как я уже упоминал, крайние машины ушли в Запорожье 10 декабря 1996 года. Лично участвовал в подготовке. Это первое.
Второе. На Днепропетровском ремзаводе я никогда не видел Индийских машин. Ливийские и Иракские были, это да. Тем более у Индии не было перехватчиков, а только РБВ и РБС, ну и РУ (всего около 6 единиц). Насколько я помню, ДАРЗ никогда не вел эту линию машин, только ПВОшные МиГ-25-е. МиГ-25РБ - это была одна из тем ЗАРЗа.

----------


## F_42

Вот это фото. Примерно конец мая - начало июня 1996 года. Дежурные силы 933 ИАП.
Был свидетелем этой съемки, будучи дежурным по караулам, т.к., помимо съёмок матчасти, фотографировалось еще и командование с Боевым Знаменем части (на память).

----------


## Limonad Joy

F-42, а полк на момент 1996года был в полном составе или нет? Мне самому интересно, отец хоть к полку отношения не имел( он был инженером в тех.отделе на АРЗ), но (знакомые с полка были) назвал мне 92-93 год-может чего запамятовал, возраст. А на счет индийцев(я про перехватчики и не писал), говорит спарки были.
Да F-42, Вы действительно оказались правы-1996 год(запамятовал отец,). А если на заводе бывали, то может и знаете такого, Коротич Юрий Григорьевич.

----------


## F_42

Полк был даже в "переполненном" составе, за счет кучи МиГ-25-х, пришедших в 1993 году из Васильковского полка и эскадрильи Л-39-х из Конотопа. Самолетов было так много, что даже была организована своеобразная "база хранения" в 3 аэ, а потом и на отдельной площадке возле 2 аэ (под разборку по какому-то международному договору). Естественно, что многие из них уже не летали, но за счет запчастей с них, не было особых проблем у летающих. Не было проблем и с несением БД. За счет Л-39 держали довольно высокий налет, естественно старались не выпадать из допусков на 25-х, хотя "НСМУ" было у немногих и только эти несколько человек ходили в ночь на БД.
Насчёт "Индийцев", все-равно сомневаюсь (спарки РУ без пилонов сразу бы бросились в глаза) но у меня есть у кого спросить, знаю массу бывших офицеров и работяг с ремзавода.
К сожалению, названного Вами человека лично не знаю, хотя может и сталкивались по жизни.

----------


## Limonad Joy

1991 год, на 50ти летие 933го Полка.

----------


## F_42

Немножко поправлю. Это 1993 год. Стоянка моей родной ТЭЧ. Тоже был там в этот день.

----------


## BAE

Доброго времени суток всем!

Разрешите присоединиться к общению по интересной для меня теме.
Для начала - краткая справка по истории Днепропетровского АРЗ, о котором зашел разговор на крайних страницах. 

Ордена "Красной Звезды" 805-й АРЗ (в/ч34539) ведет свое начало от подвижной авиационной мастерской, сформированной в июле 1941 года, сразу после начала Великой Отечественной войны. Изначально формирование части было начато на аэродроме "Скоморохи", под Житомиром, а окончательное укомплектование личным составом, техникой и оборудованием было завершено 23 июля в селении Васильевка, под Сумами. (Спустя четверть века, в год празднования 20-летия Победы над фашистской Германией, эта дата была объявлена Днем части.)

Все оборудование мастерских было установленно в обыкновенных железнодорожных вагонах-теплушках. Отсюда и  удивлявшее многих уже в наши дни, но стойко ходившее в народе прозвище "ремпоезд," применительно к днепропетровскому АРЗ.

За годы войны новое ремонтное авиационное подразделение войск ПВО сменило множество мест дислокации. Личный состав части принимал непосредственное участие во многих жарких боях Великой Отечественной.
В 1942-м бойцы и командиры участвовали в тяжелых боях по обороне города Воронеж... В 43-м, во время великой битвы под сталинградом, по приказу командования все до одного убыли в район Мамаева Кургана...
В том же 43-м на станции Сальск мастерская была подвергнута сильнейшему воздушному налету и понесла тяжелые потери в личном составе и технике... В составе 4-го Украинского фронта участвовала в освобождении Донецка, Днепропетровска, Киева и других городов Украины... В составе уже 3-го Белорусского  принимала участие в освобождении Белоруссии и Прибалтики, в том числе горордов Риги и Вильнюса. 
День Победы бойцы мастерских встретили в немецком городе Истенбург.

За период ВОВ личным составом части было отремонтированно 1350 самолетов и 2840 двигателей, для авиаполков 8,16 и 1-й Воздушных Армий. В 1945г. Указом Президиума ВС СССР 39-я подвижная авиационная мастерская была награждена орденом "Красной Звезды", "за образцовое выполнение заданий командования и проявленные при этом доблесть и мужество".

В послевоенный период география мест дислокации части менялась неоднократно. После германского Истенбурга - белорусский городок Старые Дороги, в составе 1-й, а позднее 26-й ВА. В первые послевоенные годы предприятие занималось ремонтом поршневых авиадвигателей, и выглядела в то время подвижная мастерская так. Сначала шли вагоны разборки двигателей, затем вагоны мойки, дефектации. За ними электроцех, механический и энергомеханический. В самом конце - испытательный стенд моторов. 

В 1951 году - получен новый приказ. Опять стук колес, и часть направляется в город Небит-Даг, Туркменской ССР, в состав 42-й ВА Бакинского района ПВО. Но только личный состав устроился и начал привыкать к знойным туркменским пескам, песчаным бурям, барханам, паукам, змеям верблюдам и прочей экзотике, как новая вводная : в августе 1952 года часть эшелонным порядком направляют в Донецк, а затем в Днепропетровск. На Украину, откуда она и вела свой славный боевой путь.

Город Днепропетровск отныне и стал местом постоянной дислокации мастерских, которые с 1954 г. организационно входили в состав Киевской армии ПВО. 

В 1960-м предприятие полностью перебазировалось из подвижных вагонов в стационарные помещения, и последние вагоны были сданы по акту Управлению железной дороги ст. Днепропетровск. В этом же году 39-я ордена "Красной Звезды" авиационная ремонтная железнодорожная мастерская переформировалась в 335-ю ордена "Красной Звезды" авиационную ремонтную базу, в/ч 34539. 
В 1980 г., согласно директиве ГШ ВС СССР, части присвоено наименование 805-й АРЗ, в подчинении УКВР ВПВО.

Переломным годом в истории части стал 1978-й, когда перед коллективом предприятия была поставлена задача приступить к освоению доработок самолетов МиГ-25П по теме "ДС". Работа велась под непосредственным руководством зам Главкома войск ПВО по вооружению и боевой технике генерал-полковника Гребенникова Н.Д.

За более чем полувековую историю существования части были освоены многие типы боевой истребительной авиационной техники. Среди них:

- АВИАМОТОРЫ: АШ-62, АШ-64, М-105, М107.

-САМОЛЕТЫ С ПОРШНЕВЫМИ ДВИГАТЕЛЯМИ: И-16, И-153БИС, По-2, ЯК-11, ЯК-12.

-САМОЛЕТЫ РЕАКТИВНЫЕ: МиГ-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-19, 
                      Як-25, Як-28П
                      Су-15, Су-15ТМ
                      Миг-25П, ПД, ПДС, ПУ
                      МиГ-23П.

Днепропетровский АРЗ, как воинская часть, был расформирован в 1994 году.

(По материалам брошюры "История и боевой путь ордена Красной Звезды в/ч34539, 1992г)

P.S. Как уже было сказано,по иронии судьбы, в настоящее время на территории бывшего АРЗ располагается предприятие по ремонту железнодорожных укладчиков...    

P.P.S. Если у кого-то возникнут дополнительные вопросы по Днепропетровскому АРЗ - спрашивайте, если смогу, с удовольствием отвечу - семь лет службы отдано ему. И пожалуй, лучших лет службы...

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Немножко поправлю. Это 1993 год. Стоянка моей родной ТЭЧ. Тоже был там в этот день.


Как раз тогда было выступление то ли Л-29, то ли скорее всего Л-39(этого уже я не помню :Smile: ), типа воздушного боя. Всех фото не нашел, но вот еще немного:

----------


## Limonad Joy

ВАЕ, спасибо за более точную информацию. Мой отец проработал на заводе 43 года, но многих деталей либо не помнит, либо путает(73 года всетаки), а мне самому интересно (в детстве частенько проводил на заводе время). Вот еще пара фото с праздника:

----------


## BAE

[QUOTE=Limonad Joy;70189]... Много было экспортных машин, но это все были ПУ. Запомнились ливийские, индийские и помоему иракские машины.

Индийские машины наш АРЗ никогда не ремонтировал.
Ремонтировал иракские, алжирские (в этих странах довелось сдавать самолеты после ремонта), а также сирийские и ливийские.
А индийские до сих пор на обслуживании в Запорожье.  :Smile: 
(ну, во всяком случае, были до недавнего времени)

----------


## Limonad Joy

А в запорожье ремонтируют и спарки и перехватчики?( имею ввиду настоящее время). И кроме индийцев есть на ЗАРЗе под другими какардами машины?

----------


## BAE

> А в запорожье ремонтируют и спарки и перехватчики?( имею ввиду настоящее время). И кроме индийцев есть на ЗАРЗе под другими какардами машины?


В настоящее время в Запорожье ремонтируют:
-Су-17
-Су-25
-Су-27 (Су-30)
-все Миг-25, оставшиеся в Индии, Алжире...

----------


## Limonad Joy

BAE, спасибо. Про Су-17,25 и 27 знаю, а вот по МиГ-25 слабо. Какая то размалеваная спарка была(кажись наша ридна :Smile: ).

----------


## F_42

> Как раз тогда было выступление то ли Л-29, то ли скорее всего Л-39(этого уже я не помню), типа воздушного боя. Всех фото не нашел, но вот еще немного:


Спасибо за интересные фото. Да, день 20 июня 1993 года был дождливый. Летали только Л-29, они были, если не память не подводит, откуда-то из Луганска. Накануне, в субботу, прилетал Су-27 из Бельбека.
Су-15ТМ и МиГ-23 для экспозиции "одолжил" ремзавод. Если есть ещё фото, выкладывайте - очень интересно!

P.S. Индусы, год-два назад, завершили эксплуатацию МиГ-25РБ (РУ) и сняли этот тип с вооружения.

----------


## BAE

Может, кому-то будет интересно. Вот все типы самолетов, которые ремонтировались на Запорожском АРЗ (в наст. время государственное авиаремонтное предприятие "Мигремонт")
Фото сделано осенью прошлого года.
Красными буквами обозначены типы самолетов, ремонтируемые в настоящее время.

----------


## Limonad Joy

> Может, кому-то будет интересно. Вот все типы самолетов, которые ремонтировались на Запорожском АРЗ (в наст. время государственное авиаремонтное предприятие "Мигремонт")
> Фото сделано осенью прошлого года.
> Красными буквами обозначены типы самолетов, ремонтируемые в настоящее время.


У меня парочка перекидных календарей с "МиГ Ремонта", с фото их "продукции". Кстати с фоткой этой самой размалеваной украинской спарки.
F-42,я бы с радостью, но из фото пока вот все что есть, а где остальное-не могу найти (после ремонта в квартире, все куда то подевалось). Кстати заводские "синьки" по планеру на МиГ-25ПД(масштаб 1:10), тоже таинственно исчезли(ищу уже почти год!).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот это фото. Примерно конец мая - начало июня 1996 года. Дежурные силы 933 ИАП.
> Был свидетелем этой съемки, будучи дежурным по караулам, т.к., помимо съёмок матчасти, фотографировалось еще и командование с Боевым Знаменем части (на память).


Уважаемый F-42, так на этом фото ПД или ПДС? Судя по передней части "пилотки" это ПДС. Это так?

----------


## F_42

> Уважаемый F-42, так на этом фото ПД или ПДС? Судя по передней части "пилотки" это ПДС. Это так?


Да, это ПДС. Кстати, это бывшая Васильковская машина (из более ранних серий, чем Днепропетровские), вошедшая в состав 933 ИАП в 1993 году, после того как Васильковский 146 ГвИАП получил Мукачевские МИГ-29 (92 ИАП). После заводского ремонта на этом самолете голубой Васильковский номер (12) сделали красным, как у всех Днепропетровских машин. Остальные "Васильковцы" летали в Днепре с родными голубыми номерами. 
В Днепре и Василькове были только ПДСы. В Украине ПД были только в Запорожье, да и то до ноября 1990 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо за развернутый ответ.

----------


## taiso

доброго времени суток!!
а может кто-то выложить фотки МИГ-25П, борт номер синяя двадцатьчетвёрка 146 иап в Василькове??

спасибо!!

----------


## Intruder

Кстати, остатки Запорожских ПД из Сары-Шагана ушли "распылом" по полкам СНГ и в России вероятнее всего их не осталось. А не подскажете-ли в Запорожье были машины какого года выпуска?

----------


## Intruder

> Кстати, остатки Запорожских ПД из Сары-Шагана ушли "распылом" по полкам СНГ и в России вероятнее всего их не осталось. А не подскажете-ли в Запорожье были машины какого года выпуска?


Так все-таки машины какого года выпуска были в Мокрой?????????

----------


## korfu

> Так все-таки машины какого года выпуска были в Мокрой?????????


738-й ИАП получил самые последние серийные машины, то есть 82 года выпуска.

Да.. Еще, насколько помню, одновременно с 738-м ИАП получала МиГ-25ПД и эскадрилья из Финова

----------


## Intruder

> 738-й ИАП получил самые последние серийные машины, то есть 82 года выпуска.
> 
> Да.. Еще, насколько помню, одновременно с 738-м ИАП получала МиГ-25ПД и эскадрилья из Финова


спасибо за ответ! А зав№ машин случайно  не имеете?

----------


## muk33

> Кстати, остатки Запорожских ПД из Сары-Шагана ушли "распылом" по полкам СНГ и в России вероятнее всего их не осталось. А не подскажете-ли в Запорожье были машины какого года выпуска?


Бывший запорожский ПД был последним летавшим перехватчиком МиГ-25 в России. И списали его буквально в прошлом году. Но он еще жив и не разделан.

----------


## Intruder

> Бывший запорожский ПД был последним летавшим перехватчиком МиГ-25 в России. И списали его буквально в прошлом году. Но он еще жив и не разделан.


Это тот, что на снимке из Владимировки?
Вот этого я  не знал....... :Confused: 
А история этой машины где-нибудь есть?
С уважением к коллективу ФОРУМА,

----------


## FLOGGER

> Но он еще жив и не разделан.


Ну, за этим у нас дело не станет, я думаю.

----------


## muk33

> Это тот, что на снимке из Владимировки?
> Вот этого я  не знал.......
> А история этой машины где-нибудь есть?
> С уважением к коллективу ФОРУМА,


Попробую разузнать. Пока сообщу, что перегонял его из Мокрой в Ахтубинск тогда еще молодой, а ныне заслуженный летчик-испытатель Тагир Салахутдинов, который ныне трудится в ОКБ им. Мясищева.

----------


## Intruder

Для muk33

Пожалуй это действительно  одна из крайних машин  из Мокрой, которая осталась в России.  Пытаюсь найти  цифры количества выпущеных МиГ-25ПД и период их производства на 21 заводе. Получается чертовски ПЛОХО!!!! - лучше сказать не получается пока СОВСЕМ..... 
За готовность помочь СПАСИБО!

----------


## AC

> Пытаюсь найти цифры количества выпущеных МиГ-25ПД и период их производства на 21 заводе...


Ну, я так понимаю, что 1978-82 гг.

----------


## Intruder

СПАСИБО............! :Smile:

----------


## AC

> СПАСИБО............!


Рано. Рано говорите "спасибо"!  :Smile: 
Во! Нашел еще!  :Cool: 
Источник -- фактически официальная история завода:
http://www.paralay.com/sokol.html

"...В 1984 году выпустили 44 МиГ-25ПД, из них 38 -- на экспорт. Всего же с 1978 по 1984 год сдали заказчику 104 МиГ-25ПД...".

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Рано. Рано говорите "спасибо"! 
> Во! Нашел еще! 
> Источник -- фактически официальная история завода:
> http://www.paralay.com/sokol.html.


Особенно рекомендую в этом документе обратить внимание на фамилию одного из авторов - Сандович Владимир Сергеевич. Удивительный человек, фанат МиГ-25, проработавший на заводе с 60-х годов. Очень много интересного рассказывал про беленковский аппарат и вообще про производство этого самолета. Кого-нибудь бы из нижегородцев к нему послать....

----------


## Intruder

> Особенно рекомендую в этом документе обратить внимание на фамилию одного из авторов - Сандович Владимир Сергеевич. Удивительный человек, фанат МиГ-25, проработавший на заводе с 60-х годов. Очень много интересного рассказываи про беленковский аппарат и вообще про производство этого самолета. Кого-нибудь бы из нижегородцев к нему послать....


Таких людей и в советское время было не так много, а теперь вообще
можно заносить в Красную Книгу. На таких фанатах держалось и производство и история...........

----------


## Intruder

спасибо за проявленый интерес по поводу фотографий!
Теперь по существу вопроса: есть около 700 негативов этих аппаратов
в основном с базы хранения, и не много из полков (оч.не много).
В основном почти весь материал ранее не публиковался.
Если есть вопросы то лучше на  e-mail.............

----------


## F_42

> Кстати, остатки Запорожских ПД из Сары-Шагана ушли "распылом" по полкам СНГ и в России вероятнее всего их не осталось. А не подскажете-ли в Запорожье были машины какого года выпуска?


Добрый день! Давно не был здесь, попытаюсь вставить свои пять копеек.
Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что БН72 из Владимировки, является Запорожской машиной. Навряд ли из боевого полка забирали машину в центр. Также, навряд ли он был "распылён" из Казахстана после августа 1991 года. Хотя, всё может быть, надо смотреть формуляр  :Rolleyes: . 
Теперь про "распыл". Из Сары-Шагана в Ак-Тепе ушли 24 запорожских борта. Я лично участвовал в выталкивании первой партии в Ак-Тепе в июне 1991 года. Там они до сих пор и стоят. Дрова. Можно увидеть в ГуглЗёме. Остатки, около десятка, после развала Союза, достались Казахстану. Живые машины были приобретены Украиной и после ЗАРЗа  поставлены в Алжир. Кол-во точно не скажу, где-то 6-8 единиц. Живые, летают.
В Запорожье, кстати, были машины не только 82-го, но и 84 года выпуска. Скорее всего, полк перевооружался с Як-28П поэтапно.

----------


## korfu

> В Запорожье, кстати, были машины не только 82-го, но и 84 года выпуска. Скорее всего, полк перевооружался с Як-28П поэтапно.


Вот по Запорожью от первоисточника:



> В 82-м году полк не получил, а начал получать самолеты МиГ-25. Первую партию получила первая эскадрилья и начала практическое переучивание (полеты). Пока они переучивались, Як-28 несли БД. Когда они подготовились к стрельбам, отстрелялись и смогли заступить на БД  начала переучивание вторая группа. Для БД на Яках оставили в основном ветеранов не собиравшихся переучиваться на МиГи.


И для справки:
Бортовые номера в 738 ИАП были синие. В первой АЭ на семерки (от 07), во второй на пятерки (от 05), в третьей на единицы (от 01).

----------


## AndyK

> И для справки:
> Бортовые номера в 738 ИАП были синие. В первой АЭ на семерки (от 07), во второй на пятерки (от 05), в третьей на единицы (от 01).


Это как это?  Может быть имется в виду восьмого (70 ...), шестого (50..)  и пераого (01..) десятков?

----------


## F_42

> Это как это?  Может быть имется в виду восьмого (70 ...), шестого (50..)  и пераого (01..) десятков?


Да очень просто: 01, 11, 21...
и т.д. и т.п.         05...25...45, 55, 65...





> Вот по Запорожью от первоисточника:
> И для справки:
> Бортовые номера в 738 ИАП были синие. В первой АЭ на семерки (от 07), во второй на пятерки (от 05), в третьей на единицы (от 01).


Антон, была ещё парочка Финовских со старым опознаванием (СРЗО-2) и с трехзначными номерами, в моих записях БН117 и БН125. Плюс ещё на АК-Тепинской фотке просматривается БН04 (или 104?)

----------


## Intruder

Все-таки четко видно "04"

----------


## Intruder

Вот такой фрагмент МиГ-25ПД Двигатели и КТП

----------


## thedrummerguy

Прошу прощения за "Google Translate"  :Redface: 

делает любого человека есть фотография "МиГ-25" со знаком Туркменистане?

или видел МиГ-25 с туркменской значок, и знает о  'bort number"?

большое спасибо за любую помощь!

----------


## Intruder

> Прошу прощения за "Google Translate" 
> 
> делает любого человека есть фотография "МиГ-25" со знаком Туркменистане?
> 
> или видел МиГ-25 с туркменской значок, и знает о  'bort number"?
> 
> большое спасибо за любую помощь!


МиГ-25 в Туркменистане вероятнее всего не летают, а стоят.
Фото МиГ-25 туркменских у меня к сожалению нет.......
Может быть у уважаемых форумчан есть что-то?
С уважением,

----------


## F_42

> МиГ-25 в Туркменистане вероятнее всего не летают, а стоят.
> Фото МиГ-25 туркменских у меня к сожалению нет.......
> Может быть у уважаемых форумчан есть что-то?
> С уважением,


Давно не летают. Есть вот такая картинка. У *korfu* есть фото этого борта (БН25) в Ак-Тепе, но ещё с советскими звёздами и тем же, сложно-различимым, рисунком на ВЗ, что и на картинке.

----------


## thedrummerguy

да вот что я думаю, 


Я надеюсь, что один mig25 имеет туркменистан значок!

----------


## Intruder

> да вот что я думаю, 
> 
> 
> Я надеюсь, что один mig25 имеет туркменистан значок!


Уважаемый!
Да эти машины в Туркмении были....
Сейчас они скорее цветмет, чем ЛА.....
А рисунки на борту (на не летной машине) могут быть абсолютно любыми!
Это на вкус автора. А вот летали-ли они ? Это вопрос.........
С уважением,

----------


## F_42

отсюда:




> В 1990 г. с базы хранения в Сары-Шагане (Казахстан) в Ак-Тепе перебросили около 20 перехватчиков МиГ-25ПД, ранее состоявших на вооружении расформированного в том же году 378-го Трансильванского ИАП, базировавшегося в Запорожье. Самолеты поступили на оснащение двух эскадрилий 152-го ИАП.
> 
> В 1991 г. все летчики освоили дневные полеты, а 4-5 человек летали и в ночное время. Эскадрильи были признаны боеготовыми и приступили к несению боевого дежурства. Уже после распада СССР прошли стрельбы: в 1992 г. летчик А. А. Сафонов первым в полку сбил ракетой Р-40 самолет-мишень Ла-17.


Насколько точна эта информация, судить не берусь, поскольку начинается она сразу с неточности. Из Сары-Шагана первые машины ушли в Ак-Тепе не в 1990 году, как указано в источнике, а в июне 1991 года.

----------


## Intruder

> отсюда:
> 
> 
> 
> Насколько точна эта информация, судить не берусь, поскольку начинается она сразу с неточности. Из Сары-Шагана первые машины ушли в Ак-Тепе не в 1990 году, как указано в источнике, а в июне 1991 года.


Да согласен, что машины летали какое-то время на голом "энтузизизме". 
Но после того, как они стали ВВС Туркменистана- очень сомневаюсь.......
А машины после Запорожья были просто брошены в Сары-Шагане.
А потом героическими усилиями их восстанавливали
с Сары-Париже (кусочек этой работы имел возможность ТОЛЬКО ЛИЦЕЗРЕТЬ)  Было это пожалуй-что в 1991 летом.   Здесь есть на форуме люди более компетентные в этом вопросе ....

----------


## F_42

> ...
> А потом героическими усилиями их восстанавливали
> с Сары-Париже (кусочек этой работы имел возможность ТОЛЬКО ЛИЦЕЗРЕТЬ)  Было это пожалуй-что в 1991 летом.   Здесь есть на форуме люди более компетентные в этом вопросе ....


Ну да. Есть такие люди. Я один из них. Вы просто забыли.  :Smile:

----------


## Intruder

> Ну да. Есть такие люди. Я один из них. Вы просто забыли.


Нет! Не забыл. Уважаемый F-42.....

----------


## Intruder

> Вот такой фрагмент МиГ-25ПД Двигатели и КТП


Таких фото с общими видами и фрагментами более 600.
Ранее не публиковались. В довесок еще фото МиГ-23 и тоже с БХАТ.
Часть материала выложил в виде альбомов на этом форуме.

----------


## FLOGGER

Адресок не кинете?

----------


## Intruder

> Адресок не кинете?


Альбомы на этом форуме. Давите на Intruder на этой теме и смотрите.

----------


## kfmut

http://forums.airforce.ru/users/2587-intruder-albums/

----------


## Intruder

> http://forums.airforce.ru/album.php?u=2587


спасибо за подсказку!!!! :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

kfmut, спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Intruder

> Альбомы на этом форуме. Давите на Intruder на этой теме и смотрите.


В принципе машина с орлом отснята практически вся и в деталях.
Много отснятого материала по ПД и фрагментов конструкции.
Сегодня интерес к этим машинам несколько по утих....!

----------


## Fencer

Информация по нумерации МиГ-25П 933-го иап:

"Был у меня в эскадрилье такой №70. Вообще, надо сказать, нумерология имеет смысл. Полк получал самолеты МиГ-25П из Горького в 78-м( я тогда, правда, благополучно дурковал на 3-м курсе ДВВАИУ). Что там пошло не так - непонятно, но получили вместо 36 бортов ( 12 штатных на эскадрилию) всего 23. Причем 1-я предстартовая эскадрилия вместо 7-к получила 8-ки (08 -..98),вторая укомплектовалась 07-97, а третья - только 09,19,29 и ..все...А вы говорите, СССР...план...оборона превыше всего...Хренушки... Потом Родина пыталась доукомплектовать наш 933 иап чем-то до штатного. Так и получились какие-то "кривые" борты типа № 01, 02, 32, 70 то ли из Владимировки, то ли из другой отчизны, где они были ненадобны." (пост # 18147 Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII - Страница 1815 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU).

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

MiG-25RB в Краснодарское ВВАУЛ:



Краснодар День открытых дверей 1983

"Eastern Order of Battle"

----------


## Fencer

> Краснодар День открытых дверей 1983


Прекрасные фотографии.Жаль,что нельзя скачать их в хорошем качестве...

----------


## Galcom

> Прекрасные фотографии.Жаль,что нельзя скачать их в хорошем качестве...


Cпасибо!
Многие больше фотографий будет.  :Wink: 

Вскоре вы сможете:
10 ОА ПВО 1968
Прикарпатском ВО 1988
Бакинский округ ПВО 1973
Среднеазиатский ВО 1988
Дальневосточный ВО 1978
Албанский ВВС
Чехословацкая ВВС
Венгерский ПВО

Фотографии собираетесь загрузить увеличенное

Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## lindr

> Прекрасные фотографии.Жаль,что нельзя скачать их в хорошем качестве...





> Краснодар День открытых дверей 1983
> 
> "Eastern Order of Battle"


Вообще-то это фотоальбом robertsz из Венгрии, нашего форумчанина кстати, он знает что вы налепили свои лейблы на его фото?

RobertSz — альбом «1983 Краснодар» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Galcom

Я знаю, Cомбати Роберт. Это не его фото.

Lindr
Ваше все сообщение очень хорошо. Всем спасибо!

----------

